# Puppy barking at other dogs!



## kteva0421 (Jul 9, 2016)

As soon as my Zeus sees another dog, he starts barking and jumping at them uncontrollably. I'm almost too afraid to take him to a dog park. I'm not sure if this is normal behavior? His bark is so deep and he just looks so aggressive to people, the old ladies pick up their dogs when we go to the vets offices. It's so embarrassing because it echos so loud in the office. Some people just give me that "you can't control your dog" look. The vet is soo nice though and says it's normal for his age. He loves people! Always trying to jump up and lick them to death, still don't know how to stop the jumping... I feel like I need a special harness? Either way, I'm worried about the barking towards other dogs. I'm worried to actually let him play with other dogs because I'm unsure if he just wants to play, or if he is being aggressive. Is this behavior normal?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

How old is your dog? Sounds like maybe you need some ki d of "power steering" and some help learning how to use it.


----------



## kteva0421 (Jul 9, 2016)

He is 4 1/2 months


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I have a 5.5 month old female who stares other dogs down and barks like crazy. The vet and staff just say oh she's just a puppy, but the bigger she gets the worse you feel. She walks on a loose leash very obedient. People and other animals she is fine. But as you said with your dog she sees another dog and goes crazy. Started about 4 months of age. I used to be able to say "that doggy isn't here to play with you" and people accepted that. Not so much anymore. Now they give those looks you described. 
I have been trying to take her more places where she will run into other dogs so I can work on the leave it part of teaching her to ignore other dogs. So far if we're in big r or something and she sees a dog 5 aisles over and I say leave it and she will forget about the dog. And walk as usual. I figure I'll slowly work up to walking past dogs as she gets better at ignoring from a distance. May be worth a try with your dog. Seems to be making some progress.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

This is a tough one, a choke or prong collar might work but it might make things worse. It is VERY important to socialize the pups with other dogs very early on. I understand why people don't because vets say to wait until they had all their shots and this can take a long time.


----------



## kteva0421 (Jul 9, 2016)

Exactly. He just finished up all his shots and is clear to play with other pups. I'm just worried since I don't know why he is barking at the dogs. At first I assumed he was just excited to see another dog. Now not so much. Last week there were these two small dogs in the distance, he was just looking, and I was so happy he wasnt going crazy, he even sat down!...well then the little dogs started to bark at him and he went ballistic, the hair on his neck was standing up and I could not calm him down. The little dogs were barking at him, but I don't want him to react so aggressively. I mean they were probably 5-7 pounds each. I was thinking about taking him to a doggy daycare to see how he does and maybe explain my situation. There is a local one close by and they said they separate them according to age. I can also watch him on video 24/7. Now after seeing him react to a dog barking at him I'm not so sure that's a good idea.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

kteva0421 said:


> Exactly. He just finished up all his shots and is clear to play with other pups. I'm just worried since I don't know why he is barking at the dogs. At first I assumed he was just excited to see another dog. Now not so much. Last week there were these two small dogs in the distance, he was just looking, and I was so happy he wasnt going crazy, he even sat down!...well then the little dogs started to bark at him and he went ballistic, the hair on his neck was standing up and I could not calm him down. The little dogs were barking at him, but I don't want him to react so aggressively. I mean they were probably 5-7 pounds each. I was thinking about taking him to a doggy daycare to see how he does and maybe explain my situation. There is a local one close by and they said they separate them according to age. I can also watch him on video 24/7. Now after seeing him react to a dog barking at him I'm not so sure that's a good idea.


If it makes you feel better, at 4.5 months old it's not aggression. It's probably frustration. Your pup wants to invite play but doesn't know how to communicate it properly. Look online for local puppy play dates, petco usually has them on the weekends.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Obedience training in addition to socializing him to other dogs. Start in a distraction free environment and as he masters each command, gradually add in distractions until you work your way up to the Big World.

He can't be popping off at other dogs when he's busy doing a perfect heel or long down for you. Teach him a separate command for looking at you.

You'll be providing a competing inconsistent behavior. He can't talk smack to other dogs and do his obedience at the same time. Make sure he is richly rewarded for his obedience.

The only way this can fail is if you rush him by adding the distractions in too soon. Be certain he is rock solid at each stage first.


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

Julian G said:


> If it makes you feel better, at 4.5 months old it's not aggression. It's probably frustration. *Your pup wants to invite play but doesn't know how to communicate it properly.* Look online for local puppy play dates, petco usually has them on the weekends.


This in bold. I never realized how badly our 5.5 month old spoke dog until I really paid attention to him when he wanted to play with another dog. He had no idea what a play bow was until a week ago--he thought barking meant "let's play!". He didn't know how to do the arced butt sniff properly (he did it like a five-year-old does a handshake; weak, sloppy, and all over the place), and only just learned that on Saturday.

It's something that's easily forgotten, and I've noticed the great and powerful internets doesn't mention it in terms of socializing. When we get our puppies, they barely know how to speak dog. They have to learn the language just like we have to learn English.


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

I would get onto correcting this sooner rather than later. If you take a look at my thread on the wrong type of socialising you could end up nurturing over-excitement around other dogs like I did. Not saying that it will happen, but something to think about


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm okay well I am sure this won't be a popular suggestion on here but you could definitely slap a front clip harness on the pup and get a little better control. Jumping up to lick people is self rewarding big time and for me falls under the "stuff that started cute but will be terrifying from a grown dog"

What I mean by that is potentially scary for some random person who doesn't know your dog....big dog on their chest that maybe scratches them by accident compounding everything.

Pup must learn that it only gets to greet people when all 4 are on the floor and as soon as feet leave the floor, pup loses greeting. The harness would potentially give you the leverage to removd your dog from the greeting in a timely fashion. You may need to start with specially recruited volunteers who won't rile the puppy up too much by the way they talk to and pet it.

Other than that, consider getting some help from a trainer to improve your skills.


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

My boy did this, and we thought we were correcting it properly and turns out we weren't and now we have a Fear Aggressive dog. Not saying this is happening to your guy but if not corrected then you will run in to problems later on. Ignore other people and their stares. I had to learn to do that myself because otherwise I would always be embarrassed. Work on your obedience. On your heel command or watch command. You pup sounds like he wants to play but always make sure that he meets other dogs in good environments. Set him up for success! Also, if you can help it, don't take him to the dog park. Dog parks are not good for pups, they will learn bad behaviors and they will possibly get bullied and then you are setting yourself up for a dog that will become aggressive as it gets older if it feels scared of other dogs.

Also if you can find a good trainer that has experience with GSDs and they can lead you in the right direction.  Good luck!


----------



## kteva0421 (Jul 9, 2016)

Thank you all for the responses. I think I am going to look into possibly finding a trainer. I know there is a training place close by that also trains the local K9 and guide dogs. I'm afraid they may be too expensive though. I've had two other dogs (not GSD's) wow! What a difference! My Zeus is soo stubborn. .lol


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a 4 month old that barks at everything! He is getting better with people...whew. But other dogs....he does not stop. I know it isn't aggression. He is probably excited and unsure, a bit afraid too. I have an older dog reactive dog, and really don't want to do that again! We are currently going to puppy class so he gets to interact with other puppies. He has met a few other dogs too. He is a bit cautious at first but he is figuring it out. I would really like him to just ignore other dogs. He doesn't need to play or even say hello to them all. I won't take him to a dog park. I had too many bad experiences with my older GSD there. And I am trying to avoid places where dogs are known to run loose. Trying to keep all the dog interactions positive. But how to get him to stop barking!<?!?!?!? Today he barked at a tree stump until he was able to get close and examine it.


----------



## JunYue97 (Aug 17, 2016)

My puppy sometimes does the same thing when I refuse to let her greet the other dog (one scenrio, in puppy class all puppies get picked up after play time and all of them are on leash with their owners listening to instructor, my puppy would bark non-stop, protesting the play time is over.) My puppy jumps and licks at people as well!

I think it is because of her personality, she has very high pack instincts and she is super excitable, not the calmest dog ever lol. Even the vet comments that she is "highly distractible", food does not work when is highly distracted. Regarding advice, I think if all else fails, try a training collar. I have to confess I have ordered one online and I will use it if she gets too big and things are still not improving well.


----------

